# Recovery img



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't remember how to flash a recovery img from on my phone, I flashed the last CWM touch without adb, and now I can't remember how. Was it possibly using the EZ recovery app and placing the img in the custom slot and hitting flash?

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Correct.


----------

